# Happy Birthday kuma



## kurtak (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday kuma

Kurt


----------



## kuma (Jul 1, 2015)

Cheers Kurt, much appreciated brother! :mrgreen: 

Chris


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Brother! Welcome back. :wink:


----------



## butcher (Jul 2, 2015)

Happy birthday Kuma, Hope you get that bunker/Home.


----------



## kuma (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers again all, it means a lot!  



butcher said:


> Happy birthday Kuma, Hope you get that bunker/Home.



One day brother, one day. They're still finding them, I should dig out some occupation-era maps and try to find one, pull off a land-grab on the sly, :twisted:


----------



## artart47 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Kuma!
Hope you have a great birthday!
artart47


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sir.


----------



## kuma (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks again guys, I genuinely appreciate it


----------

